
Ask HN: How do you deal with making coding errors at work? - kingkongjaffa
Both to learn from the errors and minimize future ones, and also to not feel so terrible about making them.
======
3dprintscanner
If you are recognising the error, you now have something that you didn't know
before. Also your tooling and process should be sufficient that a single error
shouldn't have a negative impact on the business, it should ideally be caught
in testing or code review. Sometimes it can be productive to think about how
bad code can break the product and use that to feed back into your development
process.

------
airbreather
Not finding any errors would be more disconcerting, there must be some in
almost every case.

The main thing is to know if your error rate and development methodology
matches the risk profile, eg is it a train braking system or a playlist
enhancer and did you achieve acceptable results in reasonable time.

------
ainiriand
The most important part is to be honest with them and start working on a fix
as soon as possible. Take it as a growing lesson.

